# My 2010 Wasatch Bull



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 2010 Wasatch bull. Great hunt, hard but great. I owe a huge thanks to my brother and hunting buddy for helping me retrieve this bull and on the entire hunt.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a nice bull. I want to hear the story as well.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Bull! I think I have heard parts of the story from Kevin, but it would be great to hear the whole thing? Did you brother have any success?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull. Great job!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

very nice 1st, 2nd, and 3rds!!! good job! one problem...I don't see a big enough grin in that picture! I'd be like the Cheshire cat if that was me


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Great Bull, Congrats! Just curious, do you know what he scores?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> very nice 1st, 2nd, and 3rds!!! good job! one problem...I don't see a big enough grin in that picture! I'd be like the Cheshire cat if that was me


+1 Way to go. -()/-


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! I had a buddy put a tape to him for me and we came up with about 350 Net and 338 gross if we did everything right, I don't care what he scores he is a "400" in my book! I feel very fortunate to have tagged out because my brother who I was hunting with wasn't as fortunate (had the same tag). The hunt was hot and we didn't get any bulls to come into the calls. We were getting frustrated so we knew the elk were in the timber because we had seen them but never been able to close the distance or get a good shooting lane. We decided to just go into the timber silent and walk slow on the trails keeping the wind in our favor. We were walking on the trail when I looked over to my left and all I saw was this bull standing there facing away from me at about 65-70 yards but I didn't have a shot. I whispered to my brother who was about 10 -15 yards behind me that there was a bull, he couldn't see him. The bull starts milling around and then goes out of my sight by I hear my brother whisper that he can now see him. We start to see cows milling around and we thought that it could blow the whole thing. After what seemed like forever I see an elk walking towards us down below us through the pines. I didn't know if it was the bull or if it was a cow, I saw my brother drawing his bow back and I also took the opportunity where it was in the trees. The bull came out and was about 30 yards from my brother but all he had was a full frontal shot. My luck had it that my angle put him at about 40 yards broadside. My brother and I had said from the start of the hunt that whoever had the shot was supposed to take it so I rested my 40 pin on him and let it fly. I was pretty sure I hit the elk when hunched and spun and ran, I gave a few cow calls to get him to stop. The cows stuck around for another 5-10 minutes milling around down below us. I finally saw him walk up into a little meadow where I was able to watch him threw the binos. I could tell he was hurting because he wasn't holding his head up high and he was just standing there. After we watched him for 15-20 minutes I decided I would try to get closer and put a second arrow in him. As I snuck around he started to move off so I decided not to push him. At that time we let out a funky bugle to let my buddy Rick who stayed over in the aspen on the other hillside know we had shot and he should come over. We sat there for 30 more minutes and then decided to try and track. We tracked for 100-120 yards and were seeing decent blood but then I started to second guess my thought and we decided to back out and start the tracking first thing in the morning. We started at 6:30 a.m. where we left off and followed the blood for a bit and then it started getting smaller and further apart. We ended up on hands and knees crawling through the timber looking for anything. Somehow when things looked glim one of us would find a pin drop of blood. We bumped him once (didn't see him) and we then started seeing fresh blood so we knew the wound hadn't closed off. We tracked him for 5 1/2 hours before the only place he could go was up. We started hiking up following blood and made it about 30 yards up from the bottom and I looked to my right and saw the body of an elk. I couldn't see the head but the others could and said it was him. I put my 20 pin on him and double lunged him with a second arrow. He didn't run and went down right there so it made tracking easy! The first shot was right behind the shoulder where I had my pin but I think the arrow flexed or hit a rib or something because it went in there and came out at the bottom of his chest on the opposite side. I ended up clipping his liver and going under both lungs. The arrow was still in him with the fletchings and the broadhead was sticking out about 8"s. It was a great hunt and I couldn't have recovered this bull without the help of Rick and Ryan and I owe them a huge thanks.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Way to get it done. Congratulations.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull, great story. Congratulations.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful bull.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations on a well done hunt! Good job on the second hunt. The tracking may be stressful but it will be a lifetime memory. Good job! Nice bull.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job sticking with the tracking and finding your bull! That is a great one!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to stick to it, Harvesting animals is all determination and persistence. Nice story and great Wasatch bull.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Great bull! Congrats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a dang good bull off the Wasatch with a bow........good job!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments. I couldn't be happier with this bull and being able to take him with Archery tackle!


----------

